# Pedro died today



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Horrible news. Pedro died a while ago. He had his biopsy done yesterday and my husband brought him home this morning. I went to Pedro to check on him a while ago and he looked kinda strange and was making a strange breathing noise. We rushed him to the emergency vet....they said he died on the way, possibly even at home. I am totally devastated. This wasn't expected.


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh god... May his little soul rest now!.. I'm REALLY sorry...


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my god I'm so sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts. Hugs


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhhh shelly my heart is breaking for you sooooo sad you were the best mummy ever to him i feel so bad for you hunni 
RIP Pedro and (((hugs ))) to you shelly xxxx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Sleep sweetly Pedro baby.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*HUGS* and condolences...... so sorry to hear this


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, your e mail made me cry. I was so pulling for Pedro. So sorry for your lose. RIP Pedro.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is horrible news Shelly. I am so sad for you. My condolences on the loss of sweet Pedro.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Pedro.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a terrible shock for you and your family...I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Pedro.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Shelly, my heart is breaking for you!    I am so very very sorry. I wish I knew what to say to make the hurt go away. Only time will heal your heart. Such a tragic loss. Sending my love to you. RIP dear sweet little, Pedro. Shelly, he will always be with you in your heart. I am so sorry. ((((((((((Hugs))))))))))


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Pedro..RIP


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OMG, i am so sorry


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh no!!!!! Shelly I am so sorry. This is heart breaking news. 
I will be praying for you hon! I just can't believe it.
RIP sweet little Pedro. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## ChiNoodleMan (Mar 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear. I am praying for you and your family to get through this rough time. You were certainly a great mother for him by doing everything possible to help him. I am sure he knew that too, especially by him making it home one more time. RIP Pedro!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

omg I am so so sorry for your loss I know how much you loved him and how much he meant to you. He will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

I am so sorry. My heart breaks for you. I wish I could say something to help but I know no words can help at a time like this. Pedro is now on the Rainbow bridge waiting for you.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Shelly, I'm so very sorry to hear about Pedro. 

R.I.P sweet boy.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Pedro. There are no words.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

So sorry Shelly. RIP sweet Pedro.


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Shelly I am so sorry. Little Pedro was a great chihuahua RIP little guy ((huggs ))


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry. You did all you could. Rest in peace, little Pedro.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i m so sorry for little pedros passing i understand no words can ease the pain your heart carries right now but hopefully in time you can relie on your wonderful memories you 2 shared my prayers are for your family


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

You was a very good mother you did everything for him.It will take time but it will get better.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, Shelly.  RIP sweet little Pedro. xx


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh Shelly my heart is breaking for you and your family. I feel like someone kicked me in the stomoche. May he rest in peace. Please hold onto precious Caleigh extra tight as she is greiving too. God bless you.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am so, so sorry. Rest in Peace Pedro (


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I am so so sorry. That's so heartbreaking


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

so sorry for your loss, RIP Pedro


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so sorry


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

this is awful news shelly
i am so sorry, rip pedro


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im so sorry to hear this Shelly. R.I.P Pedro


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

My sincere condolences to you and your family.
Pedro was a loved little boy.
RIP


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh no, Im so sorry for your loss. Sending you a big hug. RIP lovely Pedro, xxx


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so so sorry, for Pedro passing. Hugs to you.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

its always hard when someone we love dies.so so sorry 4 u.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Shelly.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Shelly, I'm so very sorry for your loss :sad7:

Run Free Pedro


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I wish there was a magic wand to take away your pain.
We will light a candle here in memory of Pedro. :hug:


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh my word poor baby. I'm sOrry x


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

You will be missed Pedro, sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! Shelly, I'm so sorry for your loss. :sad5: We understand that your heart is broken into a million pieces and you're mourning deeply. We're here for you and sending you hugs. 


*I Only Wanted You *

They say memories are golden
Well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
A million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
You never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
No one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
And heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path through the earth
And bring you back again.

Rest in peace, sweet Pedro...


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Not what I was expecting to read on here this evening......I am very sorry


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bless him so sorry for your loss i know how it hurts x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no! I am so very, very sorry :-( RIP sweetie


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Shelly, I wish there I could be there to give you (((((HUGS))))) I have been thinking of you all week-end. I am so sorry. R.I.P Pedro Run Free


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

We are very sad to hear about Pedro.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you everyone who have written the kind, warm comments.  Pedro's dying is very traumatic to me and I know I won't ever get over it. A part of me died with him. I know that with time it will get easier to deal with. You're comments have helped me tremendously. Thank you.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Its always very sad when we loose a pet....but when they go before their time ..I find way harder to deal with...I've been through several cats dying and its sad and hard on me ...But I have only been thru one dog death (wasn't expected ) and I swore never would I own another dog as long as I lived...It took me 5 yrs before I could ever think about getting another...And now I have 2 and of course I think why did I wait so long..But grieving takes as long as it takes...Again I am so sorry for your loss..

Nancy


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

so sorry to hear about Pedro  stay strong.


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww I am so very sorry to read this sad news. :-( I'm going through this pain at the mo too, it's very hard. :-( xxx


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

You have all my sympathy. This is the hardest thing (I went through this in February), especially when it's so sudden. Peace to you.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry for you loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------

